# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  gate

## welshy

G'day Everyone, First timer to this great website. I am about to put up a privacy fence & gate in the horizontal slat design. I am using 65mm square galv posts concreted into the ground. The gate will be approx 1800mm high & be approx 10kg or thereabouts. The frame is 25x38 galv with the slats screwed to the frame.Will I be ok to concrete the posts in level vertically or should I concrete the posts 5-10mm outward so as to allow for weight of gate. I went to stratco the other week & was looking at coloubond gate installation guide & this what they recommend, I would have thought that the coloubond gates would be very light & would not need for this action to be taken. Even with my heavy gate to be installed, I would have thought that as long as I concrete the hinge post well enough into the ground it would not lean once the gate is fitted. Look forward to your thoughts. 
Cheers
Welshy

----------


## watson

G'day Welshy, and welcome aboard.
I'll let the illustrious membership answer your questions, and just say "enjoy your time here" and if you need any forum type help...just give me a yell.

----------


## welshy

Thanks Noel

----------


## welshy

Thanks Shawn

----------

